# Prune juice/coffee combination



## NEED2GOBUTCAN'T (Aug 9, 2004)

In my experience, drinking both 2 mugs of coffee AND a large glass of prune juice during a short time period (ten minutes or less) will produce bowel movements, but does result in diarrhea lasting several hours and may create spasms of the colon. But at least I am less constipated. Thank God. (Drinking prune juice by itself does not seem to work. Drinking coffee by itself sometimes relieves the constipation.)Has anyone else done this? If this continues to work I will not have take stimulant laxatives as often.


----------



## Italianpet (Oct 19, 2004)

Just curious, by doing this, do you get leakish through out the day? I mean usually when you have diarrhea, sometimes it doesn't end through the day.


----------

